# Plank Cooking



## markuk (Jul 27, 2014)

Picked up a Weber Recipe card yesterday in the local Hardware store and on it was a suggestion of cooking on a Weber BBQ Plank.

After a quick look around the net it seems this is a method often used for fish - anyone else tried it ?

BTW other (less expensive !) Planks are available other than Weber - surprise surprise ;)


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 27, 2014)

Hello Mark.  Yeah, I've heard of the planks but never used them.  I think they are cedar planks mostly used on fish.  I would have never thought of using an evergreen when cooking but I've read it's great.  I have been curious also but I rarely do fish on my smoker.  I'll just bet Wade has tried them.  He'll be around soon and educate us both I am sure.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes I have tried it a couple of times. I cannot say that I noticed much difference though. Maybe it would be better in a kitchen oven but the ones I tried the BBQ smoke flavour masked anything that the plank had to offer. Maybe I was doing something wrong.


----------



## smokewood (Oct 1, 2014)

I love plank cooking, I personally love the smell and taste of Cedar, as it is such a fragrant & spicy flavour.  Cedar is especially good with fish such  as salmon Trout, or any other subtle fish.  I have also cooked stuffed peppers, rabbit, chicken,  seafood and even burgers on a cedar plank.  I have also had excellent  results with Oak planks, which work well with trout, and other slightly stronger fish, and chicken.  Apart from Cedar and Oak you can also get planks in Alder, Cherry, Hickory & Maple.

I love plank cooking as I am kind of addicted to Cedar, unfortunately you cannot use Cedar for smoking as it becomes too overpowering and releases oils, which makes your food taste bitter, that's why i think plank cooking with Cedar is fantastic.

You can use planks in the oven, but personally i thought the flavours were not as good, as you did not have the smokey flavour to compliment the cedar or whatever flavour plank you are cooking with.

There are some good books on amazon on plank cooking here

 http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/1571883320/?tag=smokingmeatuk-21

The books are less than a quid, so well worth it.

Enjoy your plank cooking

Smokewood


----------

